# basic chemical chaining with tribulus



## skylerman (Feb 21, 2019)

You may have wondered how an injection lasts in the system for 4 weeks well I wondered too and a good friend taught me there is a industrial method and then there is this basic experiment

make some baking soda water and throw in some tribulus

get some white vinegar throw in some tribulus

it's always base to acid 

put some tribulus/baking soda in a dropper

put 1/4 cup tribulus/vinegar in a small bowl

drop in baking soda/tribulus 1 drop let chemical reaction settle out

repeat up to 3x or 1/4 teaspoon 5x


----------



## sadsavage (Feb 22, 2019)

Wtf

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Feb 23, 2019)

Bath salts?


----------

